# 120: Severums



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,
I set up my 120 gallon about a month ago, and its now cycled with my favorite fish

Equipment:

Lights-
Coralife 4 ft. strip, 35 watt. (Going to replace when i have the money)
Heater- 
X1 Digital fluval 300 watt
X1 ebo - jager 300 watt
Filter - X2 FX5

Stock (current) :
4X rotkeil severm
3x Golden severum
2x columbian severum
4x geophagus surinamensis
1x Electric Blue Jack Dempsey
1x ripsaw cat
1x Blue phantom pleco (L128)

The blue phantom and the geos are not purminant, i am waiting for my 135 to cycle 
























http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss202/AlexWolrich/120%20gallon
/003.jpg


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice fish and setup, thx for sharing
2 fx5's thats alotta filtration for a 120!! wow


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome setup. Where did you get those plants? They look awesome


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good alex!!

nice plants!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> nice fish and setup, thx for sharing
> 2 fx5's thats alotta filtration for a 120!! wow


I was only running 1, and i had an extra one from an old set up so no reason not to double up!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Victor said:


> Awesome setup. Where did you get those plants? They look awesome


Thanks man!

The plants along the back are actually reptile plants, they come with suction cups.

The others are 3ft. long. from portland. I think there was a group buy on here for them aswell.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> looking good alex!!
> 
> nice plants!


Thanks ben!


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice background ~~


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice

One of the link/pix in the 1st post needs to be fixed..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a whoop ass tank


----------

